

Google Mandates ‘Powered by Android’ Branding on New Devices - yurisagalov
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2014/03/29/powered-by-android

======
infogulch
This is not only good for Android (and thus Google), but it's also good for
consumers. Most consumers don't know that Android is a platform and that they
can switch between manufacturers without much trouble.

It's not great for the manufacturers themselves, but it's time consumers in
general know that they're not locked down.

